
Ask HN: Options for downloading a small (5mb) CSV file from FTP & emailing it? - 666lumberjack
I&#x27;m looking for a service (or most likely a pair of services) I could use to periodically download a CSV file from an FTP server and email it to a specific address. This is intended as a very temporary workaround to thorny corporate bureaucracy so I&#x27;d prefer something free (and easy to set up, as I&#x27;m leaving my job in two weeks and mostly just trying to get something running as a courtesy to my team).<p>Current plan is a python script running as a cron job on coworker&#x27;s computer + mailgun&#x27;s free tier, but I&#x27;m hoping there might be something a <i>little</i> less janky.
======
666lumberjack
Thanks for the suggestions - we ended up using Applescript with Outlook and
cURL since that's what he knew how to do and that wound up being much simpler
than I expected.

------
tmaly
See this book

[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

it has some examples of automating these types of tasks.

------
mister_hn
use Linux tools.

cron + cURL + sendmail can get the job done in a snap.

You can even pack them in a Docker Image and you're done.

------
j45
Is there a reason that a piece of corporate tech must be delivered for free?

------
abricot
You can make a script that will send it using your coworkers Outlook.

------
quickthrower2
I would do the cron job, but from an aws lambda or similar service.

------
waxsonbrutus
Koamnabababakalanabahabababzbbaj

------
alltakendamned
the python script will be fine frankly

